# Can someone learn 6 Instruments in his life



## DerTypda

I want to learn 6 Instruments i learn right now Guitar and Piano and it goes really well. But i also want to learn Cello/Viola and Saxophone/Clarinet, is it possible that i can still develop when i give every Instruments 15-25 min pratice a day? 

my ultimate Goal to have the ability to Play all the Songs that i like, i don't want to be a grade 8 Player or something. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## Pugg

DerTypda said:


> I want to learn 6 Instruments i learn right now Guitar and Piano and it goes really well. But i also want to learn Cello/Viola and Saxophone/Clarinet, is it possible that i can still develop when i give every Instruments 15-25 min pratice a day?
> 
> my ultimate Goal to have the ability to Play all the Songs that i like, i don't want to be a grade 8 Player or something.
> 
> Have a nice day!


I do hope you succeed and have a nice day to.


----------



## Bettina

I think it is possible, but you shouldn't start them all at the same time. It would be too overwhelming to learn six new instruments all at once!  You should try to figure out a schedule/timetable for your plans - maybe start one new instrument every year or so. Good luck with your musical goals.


----------



## DerTypda

Bettina said:


> I think it is possible, but you shouldn't start them all at the same time. It would be too overwhelming to learn six new instruments all at once!  You should try to figure out a schedule/timetable for your plans - maybe start one new instrument every year or so. Good luck with your musical goals.


Thank you for the answer!


----------



## DerTypda

I appreciate your kind words!


----------



## Heck148

DerTypda said:


> I want to learn 6 Instruments i learn right now Guitar and Piano and it goes really well. But i also want to learn Cello/Viola and Saxophone/Clarinet,


With Sax and clarinet, you can get many for the price of one....if you learn clarinet - that will include all clarinets, because the fingerings are the same - Bb, A, Bb Bass, Eb, etc
Saxophone fingerings are the same as clarinet upper register, and the saxes are all single reeds, like clarinet. 
I used to play lots of Broadway shows when they came thru on tour - I'd 2ble or 3ple for the gig - bassoon, bass clar, bari sax, or some other combination...you get extra $$ for 2bling, 3pling - makes a nice payday after the show run...


----------



## Jacred

It is possible but it requires a lot of commitment, even if you are not trying to play them professionally.


----------



## Manxfeeder

When I was studying music, in order to play saxophone, I had to not only learn but be proficient flute and clarinet. When I started as a music major, I had to learn piano, which wasn't a problem because I played the organ. I began a course track to be a music instruction major, so I had to learn the cello. That's the time I went into court reporting school, so I didn't finish the cello. But this kind of thing isn't uncommon for music majors. If they can do it, you can also. But as others have said, you don't have to do them all at the same time.


----------



## adamks

Thanks for the post, Very informative.


----------



## Miggypiggy

I can play a fair number of instruments, but I'm only proficient in 2-3 at a go (namely voice, violin, and viola). My French horn and tuba have gone way behind, and I'm utterly useless at piano. I remember the fingerings for cello, although I often go awry ever so slightly.

It all really depends on what level you want to get all the instruments at. You'd have to spend quite a lot of time everyday if you want to keep all instrument proficiencies at a good level.


----------



## JAS

My cousin played oboe, flute and trombone in high school, all well enough for that context (including marching band, which is harder than it looks). My aunt played trombone and trumpet at some point (high school, I think), and now plays a bassoon in a community band, again, well enough for that context. If someone just wanted to be able to say that he or she could "play" six instruments, that is probably not inconceivable. If one wanted to achieve more than a moderate amount of proficiency in that many instruments, it seems to me unlikely for most people.


----------



## Gordontrek

It's certainly possible, but as others have said, spread them out. At one point I was taking lessons for _three_ instruments simultaneously and it was overwhelming. No more than two at a time, but one is the ideal.


----------



## Heck148

Interesting fact regarding multi-instrument proficiency - Hindemith wrote sonatas for virtually every instrument, many of these works are standard repertoire in conservatory study - Hindemith was a fine violist, IIRC, but he supposedly could play each sonata on the designated instrument for which he composed!! That's alot of chops!! some of the sonatas are not so easy.


----------



## Crystal

Of course it's possible but you must spend a lot of time on practicing


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Maybe not in His life but probably in Her life.................


----------



## Pugg

Crystal said:


> Of course it's possible but you must spend a lot of time on practicing


And starting at a young age.


----------

